# Good reliable resource website



## potto_10 (23 January 2005)

hi, i am spending hours and hours of hopeless hours on finding reliable websites that give information about the australian economy prospect...

i assume the government websites are the best.

i am specifically wanting to find a good website about the resource sector...what are the major companies in the sector? its influenceon the australian economy? the past history of the sector?etc

help would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## RichKid (23 January 2005)

*Re: good relaible resource website*

For resources info try Mineweb.com (has an Australasian section), even the experts read it. Not sure if it has a lot of economic info, but it does look at co's and commodities and pricing trends etc. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## malh786 (24 May 2005)

*Re: good relaible resource website*

Another couple of sites that are worth a look

InfoMine

Minerals Council of Australia 

_


----------



## Investor (24 May 2005)

I take it that you are in the mining industry but you would rather be racing.


----------



## malh786 (24 May 2005)

Yeah pretty close.  Been in the mining industry for a while, but needed a change, so have recently "retired" from that.  As for racing - unfortunately I cant make a living from that.  
I now have a lot more time to study up on investments.  If it all goes bad   , i am fortunate that i have a good fallback position in mining.


----------



## RichKid (2 June 2005)

malh786 said:
			
		

> Yeah pretty close.  Been in the mining industry for a while, but needed a change, so have recently "retired" from that.  As for racing - unfortunately I cant make a living from that.
> I now have a lot more time to study up on investments.  If it all goes bad   , i am fortunate that i have a good fallback position in mining.




Why not work the next few years in mining, you'll make a bundle during this current boom when demand is high and you can relax once it slows down, you'll also be 'in the know' and can use it in your investing. Just a suggestion.

As for sites, try www.kitcometals.com, www.kitco.com and the various sites linked there, including market commentary, mainly international but some Aussie content too since we're a mining powerhouse.


----------

